# The Best Way to Deter Tag-a-long Hunters



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Person you'd rather not hunt with: "How'd you do hunting the other day?"

You: "I didn't see any deer, but I did get off a couple of sound shots".


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Tag a long "so, uh, you mind if I come hunt with you?"

Reply "Sure, and by the way, I swear keep my safety on this time. No more accidents for this guy, naw what I mean, snicker snicker."
Problem solved....

Mr. A


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

you just have to be blunt.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It would matter to me what their end game was. If it was someone trying to move in on my spot, I'd tell them just that, that its my spot and to go find their own. If it was someone trying to learn how to hunt I'd go out of my way to try and help them learn, there is no rule saying you have to take anyone to your spot, take them elsewhere and wait until you're alone before hitting your spot, but I wouldn't discourage them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

on public land they have just as much right as you do to go anywhere, on private that is a different story


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I understand where your coming from. a friend of mine heard a guy say that he got a couple of good sound shots. another guy asked him what he meant by sound shots. he said he seen some deer go in the upper end of this thicket he was hunting next to. when he heard them come down by him he got off a couple of shots. my friend moved to another area to hunt.

another time I was hunting with some guys with muzzleloaders. I came out of the woods and my nephew walked up and started talking to me. we talk for a few minutes and I look over at him and all I see is his gun barrel pointed at the side of my head. I tell him to move his gun and he does. I look down and its one of the old side locks where the safety is half cock. well his gun is not on half cock. his hammer is setting right down on the cap. I jump all over him about pointing his gun and not having it on safety. he says nobody told him about the safety or pointing his gun before. so I worked with him and he became a safe hunter.

if you cant teach this guy you just never even point your gun until you see the deer and teach him to be a safe hunter you need to just tell him that he's not safe enough to be hunting and you don't want to hunt with him. I would rather hurt his feelings than get shot by him. its just that simple.
sherman


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I feel the need to clarify though that my original post was a statement not a question.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had what I thought was a friend. we would get together and he would tell me about this great place he had to hunt. I didn't even ask him to take me hunting but hinted around about how nice it would be to hunt there. so he asks me to go hunt with him, he will pick me up at 5:00 am. well after we made plans to hunt about 3 or 4 times and he never showed up to get me but always had a good excuse. well I got the message and never planned to hunt with him again.
sherman


----------

